# Officer Jason Crisp



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Jason Crisp*

United States Department of Agriculture - Forest Service Law Enforcement and Investigations, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Wednesday, March 12, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Location:* North Carolina
*Incident Date:* 3/12/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Jason Crisp was shot and killed in Burke County, North Carolina, while participating in the manhunt for a subject who had murdered his parents.

Officers from several agencies were searching for the subject after the bodies of his parents were located in their home in the 5000 block of Fish Hatchery Road. The man had previously served one year in prison on a manslaughter charge for a murder he committed in 1997.

Officer Crisp and several other officers located the subject in the area of Fish Hatchery Road and Pea Ridge Road and were fired upon. Officer Crisp was fatally wounded during the exchange of gunfire.

The subject then stole Officer Crisp's service weapon and extra magazines before fleeing further into the woods. He was located by other officers a short time later and was shot and killed when he opened fire on them.

Officer Crisp is survived by his wife and two children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:


United States Department of Agriculture - Forest Service Law Enforcement and Investigations
1621 N Kent Street
Suite 1015
Arlington, VA 22209

Phone: (703) 605-4690

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22038-officer-jason-crisp#ixzz2vppK6sOa


----------

